# Onkyo HT-R680



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey all! First post here looking for some major help. I got an Onkyo 7300 htib off craigslist $250. Got everything hooked up via hdmi. Used ps3 media server to stream some mp3 music just to makes sure that speakers/subwoofer and all that was connected good. Turned up the volume to about 25. It all sounded good for about 10 minutes then it failed on me. No audio or video now though any hdmi input. Tried both ps3 ans xbox360... nothing. I factory reset the receiver using the vcr/dvd and standby button. Nothing. Unplugged the receiver for an hour. Nothing. Switched hdmi cables and tried different inputs on tv. Nothing. I am at wits end... can anyone help me please?!? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

xxjimmyfalconxx said:


> Hey all! First post here looking for some major help. I got an Onkyo 7300 htib off craigslist $250. Got everything hooked up via hdmi. Used ps3 media server to stream some mp3 music just to makes sure that speakers/subwoofer and all that was connected good. Turned up the volume to about 25. It all sounded good for about 10 minutes then it crapped out on me. No audio or video now though any hdmi input. Tried both ps3 ans xbox360... nothing. I factory reset the receiver using the vcr/dvd and standby button. Nothing. Unplugged the receiver for an hour. Nothing. Switched hdmi cables and tried different inputs on tv. Nothing. I am at wits end... can anyone help me please?!? Thank you in advance.


Hello,
I am afraid it sounds like a bad HDMI Board. Not to cast too many aspersions on the Gentleman on Craigslist but are you able to unplug the unit, wait about an hour and it work for a few minutes before not being functional? If that is the case, it would might not shock me if the Seller knew something was wrong.

Hopefully, the Original Owner still has the Sales Receipt and purchased it from an Authorized Dealer given it is under I believe 2 Years old on HTIB's (might be 1 year). If so, all that would be needed is to take it to an Authorized Service Center. If that is not the case, you can plead your case to Onkyo and perhaps they might have mercy on you. No promises there though.

I realize how truly frustrated you must feel right now. I hope there is a positive resolution to your issues and hope I am wrong about the HDMI Board, but it sounds like almost every case of HDMI Board Failure I have heard of.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I unplugged the unit for over an hour and powered it back up with no dice on the hdmi working. Not even for a few minutes. As far as a sales receipt, the seller bought it brand new from tigerdirect on Feb 25, 2011. He provided me with the confirmation email from tigersirect. Will that be enough? Also, he never registered the htib so I registered it under my name when I got it home. I figured I could just tell Onkyo it was given as a gift to me as far as warranty was concerned. Does this sound okay to you? Also, for worst case scenario purposes, how much would it cost to get an hdmi board replacement out of pocket? Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

xxjimmyfalconxx said:


> I unplugged the unit for over an hour and powered it back up with no dice on the hdmi working. Not even for a few minutes. As far as a sales receipt, the seller bought it brand new from tigerdirect on Feb 25, 2011. He provided me with the confirmation email from tigersirect. Will that be enough? Also, he never registered the htib so I registered it under my name when I got it home. I figured I could just tell Onkyo it was given as a gift to me as far as warranty was concerned. Does this sound okay to you? Also, for worst case scenario purposes, how much would it cost to get an hdmi board replacement out of pocket? Thanks!


Hello,
That should work. I do think the safest way to do it is to have the Original Owner handle it however. I do not think a confirmation Email will do the trick unless it includes the Amount Paid. Onkyo is really going to want the Sales Receipt. Depending on where you live, there might be an Authorized Service Center in your area. This will save you up to 2 Weeks in Shipping Time to and from. If there is a local place, simply call them and ask them what Paperwork they require. I hope Tiger Direct is an Authorized Dealer. I think they are, but am not positive. If not, there are going to be problems.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think the original owner will oblige me, especially if he knew about this problem to begin with. The confirmation email does contain the total amount paid. Also, I looked into tigerdirect and they are an authorized dealer. Only thing that is a problem is seems is a service center. Only ones where I live are near Cleveland area and I live near Dayton. :-(


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

xxjimmyfalconxx said:


> I don't think the original owner will oblige me, especially if he knew about this problem to begin with. The confirmation email does contain the total amount paid. Also, I looked into tigerdirect and they are an authorized dealer. Only thing that is a problem is seems is a service center. Only ones where I live are near Cleveland area and I live near Dayton. :-(


Hello,
I would call the Service Center and tell them you have the Sales Confirmation Email. The problem is the Warranty is not Transferable so I would carefully word what you say to them. I am sorry the Seller is being such a bad person. All he has to do is call the Service Center and simply give your Address as the Shipping Address to the Service Center and you would be good to go.

Given the situation, I would constantly call him, Email him, demand your money back, etc if he is not willing to simply call the Service Center. Craigslist is the Wild West and there are many bad people out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know if it would be problem, but the shipping address listed on the confirmation email is the seller from craigslist.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would not imagine that the change in Address will be an issue. This would especially be the case if taken to the nearest Service Center as opposed to Shipping it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I dis some further looking. The nearest service center to me is in Indianapolis. Should I call the service center directly or call Onkyo customer support first?


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, if I drive it to a service center, what kind of turnaround can I expect?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

xxjimmyfalconxx said:


> Also, if I drive it to a service center, what kind of turnaround can I expect?


Hello,
There are far too many variables to give an accurate estimate. Some have 1-2 Week delays before they can get to your Product. From there, it is whether the Parts are readily available. A good guess would be 2 to 3 Weeks. However, depending on where you live, you are still saving time by not having to deal with up to 2 Weeks In Transit. However, the biggest reason I would look into a local Authorized Service Center is that you have no Warranty. Only the OriginalOwner and hopefully he will be helpful.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

The original owner... ha! He hasn't responded to any of my attempts at communication since I asked him if he had any issues with the system before selling it to me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Craigslist can be a vile place. Without the Sales Receipt, you are in an almost impossible situation. The way he is acting sure seems consistent with a scumbag. If you have the Emailed Confirmation, I would call the Service Center and see what goes from there.
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Should I call the service center and be completely honest with them or should I try going the 'gift' route?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

xxjimmyfalconxx said:


> Should I call the service center and be completely honest with them or should I try going the 'gift' route?


Hello,
I can and will never recommend being dishonest with a Company. This is why I have recommended badgering the Seller even with the threat of taking him to Small Claims Court to simply speak with the Repair Facility and provide whatever Documentation that they require.

You can handle this in a number of ways. I just do not know if the Gift Route would work, but it well might.
It is just unfortunate that the Seller has vanished as this could be so simply rectified as it is still under Warranty for him. Even then, you were sold a faulty product. I suppose use your best judgement on this situation. I truly feel terrible for you and generally avoid Craigslist in favor of Audiogon where there tends to be a much higher class of Seller.
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah. I kind of feel like I am in a bind here. Very unfortunate for me. I wont be able to really do anything until July 5 as I am going out of town. Oh well I guess I can keep text messaging the seller until then.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Seller finally responded to me through email. He has moved to another country with a 5 hr time difference. He is not sure why this happening with the receiver when it worked fine for him. He said maybe something got jarred loose when I came to pick it up in Cincinnati. He also asked what I expected him to do with him being 3,000+ miles away.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Jimmy, I feel terrible for you in this situation. I would call the Seller from your Wife/GF/Friends Phone as well. Whatever you do, please do not let this ruin your no doubt well earned Vacation. I would call the Repair Shop when you get a chance. If you have the Confirmation Email, you could call Tiger Direct and have them Fax the Sales Receipt to the Service Center and you would be golden.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

xxjimmyfalconxx said:


> Seller finally responded to me through email. He has moved to another country with a 5 hr time difference. He is not sure why this happening with the receiver when it worked fine for him. He said maybe something got jarred loose when I came to pick it up in Cincinnati. He also asked what I expected him to do with him being 3,000+ miles away.


Hello,
Moved to another Country. 3000 Miles is not exactly a World away. It is not even that many differences in Time Zone if this direction is East or West. Unless you live in Hawaii, it really could not be West. Regardless, all the has to do is call the Tiger Direct and get the Sales Receipt Faxed to you and maybe call the Service Center. In a world with Skype, this should not be asking the impossible here.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Ill have to wait for him to email me back. I hope this can get resolved.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Me too. What Country is he in? Sadly, it would seem that the threat of Small Claims Court is now out of the question. If you have the Email with the Sales Information, I would give the Service Center a call and give it a shot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I am not entirely sure what country he is in now. He didn't tell me. Of course, I didn't ask either.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I contacted one service center in Carmel, IN. They said that an email confirmation would be fine as long as it displayed the price paid and my name and address. Of course, my name isn't on said email confirmation. How should I proceed?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would use your best judgement. I just cannot advocate misrepresenting yourself or anything of the kind. 
I wish that more Warranties were Transferable. Sadly, only Bryston and a few others permit this. The vast majority do not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I feel that if it's a gift then it should be covered under warranty.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I hope that is the case, but the Warranty is made quite explicit that the Warranty only applies to the Original Owner. Was the Seller originally from another Country and needed to move back to his Native Country?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

No he was living in Cincinnati and then took a job with some real estate company who was expanding into Europe. Hence he's probably in England or something. That's my two cents. Lol


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Gotcha. Given it is under Warranty, you do have a sporting chance of getting it fixed. Good luck amigo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I just don't want to get messed around any more. Lol


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Does the 680 only output the osd via hdmi or could I use a yellow composite cable to see it to


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

There is no hdmi receiver I know of that outputs osd over anything other than hdmi. Annoying but has been the case for a long time...


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Well that certainly isn't good.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

xxjimmyfalconxx said:


> Does the 680 only output the osd via hdmi or could I use a yellow composite cable to see it to


Hello,
I am not entirely positive as I have no experience with Onkyo's Home Theater in a Box Packages. If the OSD is not available via Composite, you could use the Front Display instead. If you have the Owners Manual, it will provide you with a Road Map of the OSD.

As it is still under Warranty, I still think you have a decent shot of getting it fixed for free. Believe me, I know how frustrating this whole ordeal has been.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

